# IN State Beekeepers: March 12th



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

The Indiana State Beekeepers Assn will be having our spring meeting March 12th in Bloomington. The Association has been awarded grant money for the Indiana Queen Project: an effort to develop and provide to Indiana beekeepers northern-bred queens which are mite tolerant. Much of the meeting will focus on getting this program up and running.

We will also be hearing from Dr. Judy Chen from the Beltsville Bee Lab, who will be speaking on bee viruses.

Details here:
http://www.hoosierbuzz.com/


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Bump, since the meeting is THIS Saturday.


----------



## Birdman (May 8, 2009)

Indy Hope to make it.


----------

